# [Illustrator CS] Kanten nicht glatt?



## MiP (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

vorerst mal: Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in Illustrator, also habt ein bisschen Verständnis. 
Hab mal ein bisschen mit dem Programm rumprobiert, da es sich laut Adobe auch fürs Web eigenen soll. Doch ich bin sofort auf ein Problem gestoßen: Irgendwie wendet Illustrator kein ordentliches Anti-Aliasing an. Das macht sich schon bemerkbar, wenn ich nur einen Kreis mit einer kleinen schwarzen Kontur auf weißem Hintergrund zeichne: Hässliche Treppcheneffekte. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## thoru (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo MiP,

ich kann dein Problem mit dem Treppcheneffekt nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Vielleicht erzählst du uns mal wie du  zu diesem Effekt kommst oder noch besser
zeige es an einem Beispielbild.

cu
thoru


----------



## MiP (12. Juni 2004)

So habe eine Beispielgrafik hinzugefügt.
Bei der Schrift sieht man es ziemlich deutlich. Wie bekomme ich diese hässlichen "Treppchen" an den Konturen weg?
Gut, mit dem Kreis hab ich wohl übertreiben, da sieht man es nur ganz leicht. Hatte von einem Vektorprogramm eben sehr glatte Kurven erwartet


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
also bei Vektordateien benötigt man kein Antialising, oder anderst es ist auch garnicht möglich. Da z.B. eine Vektorlinie so erstellt wird das du 2 Punkte festlegst und das mathematisch berechnet wird was zwischen den beiden Punkten liegt, dies ist also eigentlich nicht wirklich vorhanden da es jedesmal neuberechnet wird wenn du etwas veränderst. Deswegen auch die relativ kleinen Datenmengen!
So das Problem welches du beschreibst taucht nur im minimalsten Bereich (dein Kreis) auf und das liegt an deinem Bildschirm weil dieser eigentlich wie eine Bitmap-Datei arbeitet mit einzelnen Bildpunkten, Vektordaten machen dies nicht da hast du ja eigentlich nur die 2 Punkte die zur Berechnung notwendig sind, die tolle Vektortechnik wird im Grund vom Bildschirm „ausgebremst“. Bei deiner angehängten Datei taucht vielleicht noch eine Kleinigkeit auf die seit kurzer Zeit in Vektorprogrammen Einzug hält ist bestimmte Effekte durch Bitmaps zu erreichen und da bei deinem Bild ein 3D-Filter angewendet wurde, kann es sein das dies der Fall ist. Was ich jeoch nicht glaube, warscheinlicher ist  eher das dies ein kleiner Bug des Programmes ist.


Ich hoffe ich habe dir helfen können und das ich dir einen kleinen Einblick in die technik mit der bei einem Vektorprogramm gearbeitet wird geben konnte.

Viele Grüße

PS: Was ist Antialising: Es werden bei einer Bitmap-Datei an Konturen Bildpunkte hinzugerechnet um einen weicheren Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------

